# Are there any single women on this forum, who are expats in Mexico



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

I would love to hear from some women who are expats in Mexico. Several men have been great with information, but there are some issues that only women experience and can discuss. Hello? Women? I'm 78 years young, very active, and plan to visit Mexico in about 2 years, when (hopefully) the pandemic will be over.

Marian 42


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

One of our moderators here, Isla Verde, is just the person to talk about this with you. I hope she joins the discussion.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks, maesonna! I hope Isla Verde will join this discussion, too.

Marian42


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> One of our moderators here, Isla Verde, is just the person to talk about this with you. I hope she joins the discussion.


Here I am! I am a single woman from the States, 75 years old. I have been living in Mexico City since 2007 (when I took early retirement from US Social Security) and spent lots of time here before then, both working and vacationing. Feel free to ask me any questions that come to mind. And welcome to the Expat Forum!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Yep. Living in Sayulita, north of P.V. Been here for 18 years. I'm 71.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you surabi and Isla Verde. Isla Verde, I love your name! So beautiful!! A green island, and it sounds so much better in Spanish. Does either of you suggest two places in Mexico I should visit, for a week each? As I said on earlier posts, I want to find a touring company that will take us to the usual tourist places and then to the "read Mexico" in that area? I want to visit someplace that does not get above the mid-80s Fahrenheit. The public library here will help me find a good touring company, once I settle on where I want to go. I'm having doubts about going to Cancun, because over 6 million tourists go there. I want something more ordinary but just as beautiful. What do you know about Playa del Carmen? I will have fewer questions once my book comes in mail. I've ordered a Lonely Planet book about visiting Mexico.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm not a good one to ask about places to visit. I travelled around Mexico a lot when I was in my 20s, but I don't now. You indicate that you don't want to go anywhere hot, but keep mentioning Playa del Carmen. All coastal Mexico is hot and humid. Less so in the winter. You can easily research climates for various parts of Mexico, but you're not going to find beach locations which fit your climate criteria unless you stick to northern Baja. Inland cities and towns, like Oaxaca, Cuernavaca, San Miguel de Allende, the Guadalajara/Lake Chapala areas have cooler climates which can get quite chilly on winter evenings.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you surabi. This is excellent information to have, as I know very little about Mexico and now I know more thanks to this post from you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tourist destinations may not be the best choice for a place to settle down and live permanently. They can be visited, whenever you wish, from anywhere in Mexico. Most are seasonal destinations, because of the hot and humid coastal weather. For most expats, the preferred climate for a permanent home will be at about 5000 feet elevation, or more, and in a more traditional colonial city; or very close to one. That should help you to begin a less 'touristy' search of place names like Chapala, Guadalajara, Guanajuato, Morelia, etc.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you, RV ******.


----------



## WeLiveinBaja2021 (Jun 26, 2021)

Marian42 said:


> I would love to hear from some women who are expats in Mexico. Several men have been great with information, but there are some issues that only women experience and can discuss. Hello? Women? I'm 78 years young, very active, and plan to visit Mexico in about 2 years, when (hopefully) the pandemic will be over.
> 
> Marian 42


Hi! My partner and I (both female) moved to Mulege in Nov. I highly recommend it. There are plenty of older expats, including single women. The beaches of Bahia Concepcion are nearby, they are all extremely beautiful and have helped us to aclimate to Baja weather.


----------

